# Spring Fair Newark



## LadyJ

Just a mention if you want to camp with us at Newark in March and you want the cheaper rate of £35 instead of £40 for the weekend you have to book with Event Developments before 31st January 2012



Jacquie


----------



## Nethernut

How do we get the discount Jacquie? Looking at the online booking form there is no mention of an early booking discount.

Jan


----------



## clive1821

If I recall when you do the booking on line, you are asked to put in the name of your club, ie motorhomefacts.com and then you get your discount at that point...


----------



## LadyJ

Nethernut said:


> How do we get the discount Jacquie? Looking at the online booking form there is no mention of an early booking discount.
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan

As Clive says I think when you put the club you want to camp with it will take £5 off your booking but the easiest way is to ring to book that way you are sure of getting the discount

Jacquie


----------



## Nethernut

The reason I asked the question is that I tried putting in the name of the club but no discount showed. If we do decide to go I'll just ring them to book. I thought in previous years it had shown the discount on the booking form.


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks if you want the cheaper rate for camping at Newark you have to book before 31st January 2012




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just had notification from Event that to get the discount you have to phone them to book on* 01775 723723* or download a booking form and post it to them. DON'T FORGET TO TELL THEM YOU WANT TO CAMP WITH MOTORHOMEFACTS

On line booking will* NOT* take the discount off.

Jacquie


----------



## wakk44

Yes I rang them today and paid by card over the phone.She asked me where I had heard about the show,when I said MHF I was given the £5 discount.

I also got the usual spiel about ''would you like an insurance quote from our sponsors''. :roll:


----------



## Hezbez

Not many on the list for Newark Spring Show yet.
Come on folks, it's a good way to dust off the cobwebs and get out in your van early in the season.


----------



## scottie

bump


----------



## scottie

bump :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Only *17 DAYS* left now folks for the cheaper price of £35 for the weekend Friday to Monday at Newark after 31st January it goes up to £40 so get adding your names to the rally list and phoning Event Developments to book to camp with us there.

There are a few of you on the list still showing unconfirmed they being

lucy2
alandsue
domannhal
suedew
JimM

Have any of you now booked please?

Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Numbers are increasing - 17 on the list for Newark now.
Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## UncleNorm

Well AuntieSandra and I have booked and confirmed our attendance at both the Spring Fair at Newark (23-26 March 2012) and the National MH Show at Peterborough (26-30 April 2012). 

Apart from enjoying the fine company of other attendees at the MHF Rally, plus the variety of stalls at the show, we also enjoy the transport that takes us into each of the towns on the Saturday. We're looking forward to both occasions. :wink:

Perhaps other members would like to join us. First-timers will be well catered for! 8)

Here's a link to the whole Rally Programme as it stands:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## LadyJ

Don't forget folks if you want the cheaper rate you have to book before *31st January*

Still some showing unconfirmed they being

lucy2
suedew
JimM
jedi

We also have plenty of room if a few more would like to join us there just add you name to the rally listy HERE and book by phone with Event Developments on *01775 723723*and don't forget to tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore going to join us :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We have never attended a MHF Rally. Could I ask a couple of questions as we are thinking of attending this one. 

Are Kids & Dogs welcomed amongst the other Ralliers?

If we needed to fire up the Generator for some reason are we likely to send other MHF`ers into an uncontrollable degree of Valve Bounce Rage (We've only used it once or possibly twice ever)?

CHEERS

(oh, and are drunkards allowed, lol)?


----------



## clive1821

Yep should be no problem..... See you guys there...


----------



## LadyJ

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have never attended a MHF Rally. Could I ask a couple of questions as we are thinking of attending this one.
> 
> Are Kids & Dogs welcomed amongst the other Ralliers?
> 
> If we needed to fire up the Generator for some reason are we likely to send other MHF`ers into an uncontrollable degree of Valve Bounce Rage (We've only used it once or possibly twice ever)?
> 
> CHEERS
> 
> (oh, and are drunkards allowed, lol)?


Hi Ian_N_Suzy

Yes Kids and dogs allowed all on leads please :lol:

Generators allowed in certain times usually between the hours of 9am and 10pm all depends on the show organisers the timing though. Please ask your neighbours first and don't run it for all day.

As to drunkards pass on that one i'm tea total but the old man has been known to sink a few :roll: and get lost coming home :roll:

Look forward to meeting you at Newark 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only * 10 DAYS* left now if you want the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend after *31st January* its £40

Any more joining us there :?: :?: :?:

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal

Hi Jacquie, I have booked with Stone leisure today, and we are really ready to Rally!!!! Yes there will be some drunkards there, as John and Sam plan on joining us when they get round to booking it. There is still plenty to do in the new bungalow, but we'll squeeze that inbetween Rallies  Ann and Mick


----------



## LadyJ

domannhal said:


> Hi Jacquie, I have booked with Stone leisure today, and we are really ready to Rally!!!! Yes there will be some drunkards there, as John and Sam plan on joining us when they get round to booking it. There is still plenty to do in the new bungalow, but we'll squeeze that inbetween Rallies  Ann and Mick


Hi Ann

I hope you booked with Event not Stone for Newark :roll: :lol: you been on the pop again :lol: and tell John to get a move on else he will have to pay full rate.

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal

Oops! Shows what faith I've got in you. I just phoned the number you gave for booking. But did'nt Stone Leisure used to do it, or am I going completly do-lally? Ann


----------



## LadyJ

domannhal said:


> Oops! Shows what faith I've got in you. I just phoned the number you gave for booking. But did'nt Stone Leisure used to do it, or am I going completly do-lally? Ann


Your going completly do-lally :lol: has always been Event Show :roll: :lol:

Any more joining us we might need help keeping some folks under control :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

bump


----------



## domannhal

Hey Jacquie, I won't mention hearing aids !!!! But my excuse is old age and booze, so you've got no excuses :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

domannhal said:


> Hey Jacquie, I won't mention hearing aids !!!! But my excuse is old age and booze, so you've got no excuses :lol: :lol: :lol:


Stop playing on here and get all those jobs done in the new home then you can come to more rallys you old drunkard :lol: and tell your John to get a move on putting his name down for Newark else he will be paying full wack.

Plenty of room for a few more to join us at Newark

Jacquie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We are now booked on. See you then.

CHEERS


----------



## LadyJ

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are now booked on. See you then.
> 
> CHEERS


Thanks Ian I have confirmed you on the rally list now  look forward to meeting you there.

Only 7 days left now for the cheaper rate folks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still room for plenty more of you to join us at Newark you now have 6 days left to book for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend after 31st January it will be £40.

Those still showing unconfirmed on the rally listy are

lucy2
suedew
JimM
anneandgeorge
macd

Have any of you booked now please?



Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Just in case LadyJ had her hearing aid turned down, she said, very LOUDLY:



LadyJ said:


> Still room for plenty more of you to join us at Newark you now have 6 days left to book for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend after 31st January it will be £40.
> 
> Those still showing unconfirmed on the rally listy are
> 
> lucy2
> suedew
> JimM
> anneandgeorge
> macd
> 
> Have any of you booked now please?
> 
> Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Only 4 days left now for the cheaper price for camping at Newark.

The 2 nights of free evening entertainment for weekend campers at the Spring Fair 2012 includes the Elton John Show 'Ultimate Elton', plus hilarious comedy from 'The Grumbleweeds' and much more.

Hope a few more of you can join us there



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 2 days left now folks so come on get booked in with Event for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend





Jacquie


----------



## amydan

*Newark fair*



LadyJ said:


> Only 2 days left now folks so come on get booked in with Event for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend
> HI
> can I BOOK FOR MYSELF amydan also davetherave booking first thing tomorrow
> 
> Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Newark fair*



amydan said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 days left now folks so come on get booked in with Event for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend
> HI
> can I BOOK FOR MYSELF amydan also davetherave booking first thing tomorrow
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Hi amydan can you please add yourself to the rally list HERE

Then phone Event in the morning on 01775 723723 make sure you tell them you are with Motorhomefacts.

Would you like me to add davetherave on to the rally list or can he add himself?

Jacqie


----------



## Jezport

We are coming on this one.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Jezport said:


> We are coming on this one.


Hi Jez,

I seem to recall mentioning "I owe you a drink for that" for info gleaned on some previous post. Remind me to settle my debt


----------



## Jezport

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are coming on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jez,
> 
> I seem to recall mentioning "I owe you a drink for that" for info gleaned on some previous post. Remind me to settle my debt
Click to expand...

Well what can I say?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Jezport said:


> Well what can I say?


CHEERS 8)


----------



## amydan

*Re: Newark fair*



LadyJ said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 days left now folks so come on get booked in with Event for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend
> HI
> can I BOOK FOR MYSELF amydan also davetherave booking first thing tomorrow
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi amydan can you please add yourself to the rally list HERE
> 
> Then phone Event in the morning on 01775 723723 make sure you tell them you are with Motorhomefacts.
> 
> Would you like me to add davetherave on to the rally list or can he add himself?
> Could you put us both down cheers Ron
> Jacqie
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ron

Ive added you and dacetherave to the rally listy now  
look forward to seeing you both there,


Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

Booked


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Not knowing what to expect at this type of Fair having never attended one. Are there likely to be any Motorhome Fitters there? Specifically, I am thinking I could have an outside BBQ Point fitted if the possibility arose.

Cheers


----------



## Jezport

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not knowing what to expect at this type of Fair having never attended one. Are there likely to be any Motorhome Fitters there? Specifically, I am thinking I could have an outside BBQ Point fitted if the possibility arose.
> 
> Cheers


There should be, but the first show of the year is sometimes not attended by some traders.


----------



## LadyJ

Still just time to get booked in for Newark at the cheaper price booking closes tomorrow after tomorrow it will be £40.

Those still showing unconfirmed are

lucy2
scottie

Have any of you now booked please?



Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Have sent confirmation    

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

suedew said:


> Have sent confirmation
> 
> Sue


Well done Sue look forward to seeing you there 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Today is the last day for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend so if you coming to Newark get booking with Event Development on 01775 723723 they will take bookings up to 5.30pm today, and add your name to our rally list HERE

After 5.30pm today it will be £40 for the weekend booking will close on the 15th March 2012

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Booking for this show rally will now cost you £40 for the weekend, we do still have plenty of room for a few more of you to join us at Newark 



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

Make sure they don't put us at the back again like last yearr. As the dog show people then park up around us!


----------



## LadyJ

Jezport said:



> Make sure they don't put us at the back again like last yearr. As the dog show people then park up around us!


That is our usual pitch Jeremy so I guess we will be there again this year and to be honest it is the best pitch for access to the show and we have never had a problem with it not like other parts of the show ground that have been known to have vans getting stuck in wet weather. :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

LadyJ said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure they don't put us at the back again like last yearr. As the dog show people then park up around us!
> 
> 
> 
> That is our usual pitch Jeremy so I guess we will be there again this year and to be honest it is the best pitch for access to the show and we have never had a problem with it not like other parts of the show ground that have been known to have vans getting stuck in wet weather. :roll:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Last year we had major issues with dog owners parking right up to our vans. So if we are in the same position could the organisers please be made aware that we need some kind of system to stop it happening this year.


----------



## LadyJ

We still have plenty of room at Newark £40 for the weekend Friday to 12 noon Monday



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have a couple more joining us at Newark  we do still have plenty of room for a few more.



Jacquie


----------



## suedew

*Do you have to be a subscriber to attend rallies?*

We have some motorhoming friends who are attending the Newark show, they want to camp with us.

At the moment they are not members, they are happy to join, but feel they wouldn't use the site enough to warrant subscription.

Can they become MHF members and attend rallies without becoming subscribers?

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

They don't have to be subscribers to attend rallies, as long as they are members.

Just get them to add their names to the list when they have joined.


----------



## suedew

Jenny, many thanks for your reply, will get them to sort out membership, they are hoping to book on Monday.

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

Tell your friend not to forget to tell them when they book that they want to camp with Motorhomefacts.com.

I'll merge this thread with the Newark Show thread now, so it doesn't get missed by the marshals.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We do still have room for a few more at Newark and have the unconfirmed on me rally list now booked by any chance? they being 

QWERTY1
musicboy

Booking closes on 15th March for this show so you now have 4 weeks left to book.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

In case you wanted to know who are exhibiting at Newark here's the list

58 Performance, Cozies Ltd, J H Trading Ltd, SMC Motorhomes
Abbey Clothing, Craft People 2000,	J M Goods, LED Lighting, Resin Drives,
Abbey Health ,	The Crusty Pie Co, Johnsons, Toffees, STT Group.
All Solar/Sew n So’s, D & F Promotions. Jon Hempsall Clothing, Sail & Trail,
Archie Hardwick Deli, D & J Catering, Khyam Ltd, Satellite-Thal,
AS Air Suspension UK Ltd, Designs, Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles, Savaspace,
A S Bikes, Detroit Solar, LEDBulbs4U, Shawbury Vintners,
Ashwood Ltd, Direct Leisure Repairs, Leisure Power Ltd, Shire Conversions,
Aten Lighting, DO Binoculars, Little Round Cake Company, Simply Sincello Cider,
Autoglym, Dogs Trust, Lymn Bank Farm Cheese Company, Smart Outdoors/Smart Floor,
Automotive Leisure Ltd, DRW Electronics, MGR Retail Ltd, Soldiers off The Street,
Autosound, Duvalay, MJS Trading, Sun Leisure Ltd,
BCS Motorhomes, E-Mag ,	Mendelssohns, TSC (Jackson Satellites)
BD Leisure Ltd, Edgehill Motorhomes, Mirror Guard, Taylor Made,
Belford Transfer Lifts, Electronics Worldwide, Miss Daisy’s, That Leisure Company,
Berkley Owls, Enfield Leisure Vans, The Motorhome Group, The Caravan Company,
Bilbo’s Trading Co, Exclusive Wine Tours Ltd, Motorhomes Ltd, The Waggy Tails Store,
Borders Leisure, Ezyboat Ltd, Motorplus Derby, Tow Bars 2 Tow Cars,
Brit Stops, Franks Caravans, Mountain’s Boston Sausage, Timberland / Woodland Motorhomes,
Calder Leisure, Fuller Motorhomes, National Trust, Torksey Caravans,
Camper UK Ltd, Future Trading ,	Oakwell Motorhomes, Vac Bag Products,
Camping and Caravanning Club, Gee Bikes, Outdoor World (Northwest) Ltd, Vehicles 4 Leisure,
Care-Avan Ltd, Grahams Mobile Caravan Services, Paw-Things, Vehicle Medic Ltd,
Cat Clamp Retail Ltd, Grantham Caravans, Powrwheel Ltd, Wildax Motorhomes.
Cheese and Pie Man, Griptrack/Kem Direct, Regal Furnishings Ltd, Wind Art UK,
Cleveland Motorhomes, Grove & Dean Insurance Specialists, Rhino Installs, Wood Motorhome Hire,
Combat Clothing, Hillside Leisure, Rhyno UK Ltd, World of Motorhomes,
Cotton Traders, Hill View Awnings, Rose Awnings, Yorkshire Dales Ice Cream,
Country Seats, Itchy Feet RV’s, S & R Picker Zead


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> We do still have room for a few more at Newark and have the unconfirmed on me rally list now booked by any chance? they being
> 
> lucy2
> QWERTY1
> musicboy
> 
> Booking closes on 15th March for this show so you now have 4 weeks left to book.
> 
> Jacquie


I have paid & confirmed with MHF I didnt want to be the last to do so!!


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Chris look forward to seeing you there  


Now that just leaves

QWERTY1
musicboy

still showing unconfirmed have you guys now booked please?

Still room for a few more


Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

Has anyone got their tickets yet?


----------



## jedi

Jezport said:


> Has anyone got their tickets yet?


Not yet. Don't they say two weeks before?

Jed


----------



## LadyJ

Ticket will be sent out towards the middle of next week so I am told by Event  

Still time to book if your thinking of joining us there.

Can the unconfirmed on me listy please let me know if they have now booked

QUERTY1



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks if you want to pitch with us at Newark booking closes on 15th March.

If you coming please add yourself to the rally list HERE and phone Event Developments on 01775 723723 and don't forget to say you want to camp with Motorhomefacts.

Jacquie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Just a quick update to say that they have started sending out the Tickets, as ours have arrived.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Up date on booking you now have till 5pm on Wednesday 21st March to book, it does mean you will probably have to collect your tickets at the gate though.

Have the following folks now booked please?

jennie
zimmer

Still plenty of room if more of you want to join us there just ring Event on *01775 723723* and don't forget to say you want to camp with motorhomefacts

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

List of exhibitors if anyone is interested

UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair 2012 Exhibitor List
The Spring Fair has expanded for 2012, with well over 150 trade stands on display. Here is an up-to-date exhibitor list (correct at time of publishing): 

158 Performance E-Mag (FCS Ltd) Newark Caravans
A S Air Suspension UK Ltd East Mids Motorhomes Oakwell Motorhomes
A S Bikes (A S Toys) Edgehill Motorhomes Online Parts Shop
Abbey Clothing Ltd Electronics Worldwide Ltd Openbridge Ltd
Abbey Health Enfield Leisure Vans Outdoor World (North West)
Adams Rugs & Runners EzyBoat Ltd Parksafe Automotive
All Solar / Sew N' So's Franks Caravans Paw-Things
Archie Hardwick Deli Fuller Motorhomes Ltd Pee Jay
Ashwood Ltd Future Trading Perfume Addict
Aten Lighting Gee Bikes Powrwheel Ltd
Auto-Mate / Quantum Tuning Grahams Mobile Caravan Services Pro Active Products
Autoglym Grantham Caravans Regal Furnishings
Automotive Leisure Ltd GripTrack Resindrives.co.uk
Autosmart Newark Grove & Dean Rhino Installs
Autosound Ltd Guide Dogs (Charity Link) Rhyno Movers Ltd
B L Caravan Services Happy Feet UK Ltd Robinsons Caravans
Barnes and Robinson Hill View Awnings Rose Awnings 
BD Leisure Ltd Hillside Leisure Ltd S & R Picker
Belford Transfer Lifts Its A Gift S T T Group
Berkley Owls J H Trading Uk Ltd Sail & Trail Ltd
Bilbos Trading Co J M Goods Satellite-Thal
Binocular Outlet Ltd Jigsaw RTM Ltd Savaspace
Borders Leisure Johnsons Toffee Seventy Seven Motors (SMC)
Brit Stops Jon Hempsall Clothing Shawbury Vintners
BTC Euro Ltd Jormax Windbreaks Shire Conversions
Calder Leisure K9 Gates Simply Sencillo Cider
Camper UK Khyam Ltd Smart Outdoors
Camping & Caravanning Club Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles Sock & Shoe Company
Camping International Ltd Kipor Power Uk Soldiers Off The Street
Campsite Shop Kleeneze Products Sun Leisure Ltd
Car Modities Ltd Leather Genie Sunpulse
Carbon Legacy Ltd LEDbulbs4U.co.uk Taylor Made Screen Covers
Care-avan Leisure Power Ltd That Leisure Company
Cat Clamp Leisurematic 1000 The Caravan Company Ltd
CD Slot Mount Leisuretech Retail Timberland Motorhomes 
Celtic Marches Beverages Little Round Cake Company Tingdene Parks Ltd
Cheese & Pie Man Logs Direct Ltd Torksey Caravans Ltd
Cleveland Motorhomes Lymn Bank Farm Cheese Tow-bars 2 Tow-cars Ltd
Combat Clothing M C Car Conversions TSC (Jacksons Satellites)
Cotton Traders Clearance Mendelssohns Vac Bag Products
Country Seats UK MGR Retail Ltd Vanquest
Cozie.Ltd - Cozies UK Middlesex Motorcaravans Vantage Motorhomes Ltd
Craft People 2000 Midfood Ltd Vehicle Medic Ltd
Crusty Pie Company Mirror Guard Vehicles 4 Leisure
D & F Promotions Missdaisys.co.uk Waggy Tails Store
D & J Mobile Catering MJS Trading West Country Parks
Designs Motorhome Group Wildax Motorhomes
Detroit Solar Motorhomes & Caravans Ltd Wind Art Ltd
Direct Leisure Repairs Motorplus Derby Ltd Wood Motorhome Hire
Do Binoculars Mountains Boston Sausage Wool Garden
DRW Electronics N T Windbreaks World of Motorhomes Ltd
Duvalay National Trust Zead


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> List of exhibitors if anyone is interested
> 
> UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair 2012 Exhibitor List
> The Spring Fair has expanded for 2012, with well over 150 trade stands on display. Here is an up-to-date exhibitor list (correct at time of publishing):
> 
> 158 Performance E-Mag (FCS Ltd) Newark Caravans
> A S Air Suspension UK Ltd East Mids Motorhomes Oakwell Motorhomes
> A S Bikes (A S Toys) Edgehill Motorhomes Online Parts Shop
> Abbey Clothing Ltd Electronics Worldwide Ltd Openbridge Ltd
> Abbey Health Enfield Leisure Vans Outdoor World (North West)
> Adams Rugs & Runners EzyBoat Ltd Parksafe Automotive
> All Solar / Sew N' So's Franks Caravans Paw-Things
> Archie Hardwick Deli Fuller Motorhomes Ltd Pee Jay
> Ashwood Ltd Future Trading Perfume Addict
> Aten Lighting Gee Bikes Powrwheel Ltd
> Auto-Mate / Quantum Tuning Grahams Mobile Caravan Services Pro Active Products
> Autoglym Grantham Caravans Regal Furnishings
> Automotive Leisure Ltd GripTrack Resindrives.co.uk
> Autosmart Newark Grove & Dean Rhino Installs
> Autosound Ltd Guide Dogs (Charity Link) Rhyno Movers Ltd
> B L Caravan Services Happy Feet UK Ltd Robinsons Caravans
> Barnes and Robinson Hill View Awnings Rose Awnings
> BD Leisure Ltd Hillside Leisure Ltd S & R Picker
> Belford Transfer Lifts Its A Gift S T T Group
> Berkley Owls J H Trading Uk Ltd Sail & Trail Ltd
> Bilbos Trading Co J M Goods Satellite-Thal
> Binocular Outlet Ltd Jigsaw RTM Ltd Savaspace
> Borders Leisure Johnsons Toffee Seventy Seven Motors (SMC)
> Brit Stops Jon Hempsall Clothing Shawbury Vintners
> BTC Euro Ltd Jormax Windbreaks Shire Conversions
> Calder Leisure K9 Gates Simply Sencillo Cider
> Camper UK Khyam Ltd Smart Outdoors
> Camping & Caravanning Club Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles Sock & Shoe Company
> Camping International Ltd Kipor Power Uk Soldiers Off The Street
> Campsite Shop Kleeneze Products Sun Leisure Ltd
> Car Modities Ltd Leather Genie Sunpulse
> Carbon Legacy Ltd LEDbulbs4U.co.uk Taylor Made Screen Covers
> Care-avan Leisure Power Ltd That Leisure Company
> Cat Clamp Leisurematic 1000 The Caravan Company Ltd
> CD Slot Mount Leisuretech Retail Timberland Motorhomes
> Celtic Marches Beverages Little Round Cake Company Tingdene Parks Ltd
> Cheese & Pie Man Logs Direct Ltd Torksey Caravans Ltd
> Cleveland Motorhomes Lymn Bank Farm Cheese Tow-bars 2 Tow-cars Ltd
> Combat Clothing M C Car Conversions TSC (Jacksons Satellites)
> Cotton Traders Clearance Mendelssohns Vac Bag Products
> Country Seats UK MGR Retail Ltd Vanquest
> Cozie.Ltd - Cozies UK Middlesex Motorcaravans Vantage Motorhomes Ltd
> Craft People 2000 Midfood Ltd Vehicle Medic Ltd
> Crusty Pie Company Mirror Guard Vehicles 4 Leisure
> D & F Promotions Missdaisys.co.uk Waggy Tails Store
> D & J Mobile Catering MJS Trading West Country Parks
> Designs Motorhome Group Wildax Motorhomes
> Detroit Solar Motorhomes & Caravans Ltd Wind Art Ltd
> Direct Leisure Repairs Motorplus Derby Ltd Wood Motorhome Hire
> Do Binoculars Mountains Boston Sausage Wool Garden
> DRW Electronics N T Windbreaks World of Motorhomes Ltd
> Duvalay National Trust Zead


No Brownhills eh!!, and only just down the road eh!! Usually they have one of the biggest pitches, is it a sign of the times??


----------



## bluereiver

Regrettably we won't now be able to attend this rally at the weekend. 

Swift has had our Sundance for 5 weeks now to repair a soggy floor. We have been told that the work is now done and has passed inspection but we do not have a date as to when it will be returned to the dealer. It is not very practical for us to get to Hull to pick it up. The net result is that there is now no chance of collecting it from the dealer and getting it packed and ready for Friday. 

Don't know if anyone else can use our tickets but they are welcome to them for the cost of postage if they pm me their address. 

Sam


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry you can't make it Sam please let me know if someone has your tickets.

Not long now to our jaunt to Newark can you all please download the MHF poster copy below and put your user name and christian names on it so we all know whos who 

If you are not going to make it could you please let me know via a text of phone all on *0753 863 6122 just so as we don't have to sit around waiting for you. Thanks

Jacquie*


----------



## Aldenise

*Newark show*

I am working nights till sat morning is there a price to stay one night


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Newark show*



Aldenise said:


> I am working nights till sat morning is there a price to stay one night


Hi Aldenise

Unfortunately no the camping price is for 3 nights, you can buy a day ticket and parking is free but that is outside the camping area. I don't think you can over night in the car park though.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

It seems we have a new pitch at Newark this year  map below hope fully. Nearer to empty your toilets but further from the show, if you have something to put under your wheels I would bring them with you just in case it rains

Jacquie


----------



## jedi

Rain  No chance Jacquie :lol: 

Bring out the sun cream  

See you all Friday.

Jed


----------



## LowEmission

*Newark Spring Fair Practicalities*

There's a thread here (Newark Spring Fair thread) about camping at the Newark show, but I can't find the opening hours anywhere. Anyone know?


----------



## wakk44

Looks like normal opening hours for day visitors.................

http://www.ukspringfair.co.uk/day-tickets.html


----------



## LowEmission

Thanks wakk44 for that link - I don't know how many times I looked for it. To save anyone else searching, it clearly says 'Gates open 9am until 5pm'!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We are now at Newark  and are parked in the Main Ring not the Newark Ring as on the map :roll: 

There is not a tap on our pitch so I would come full up if at all possible,
for those of you that like going to the entertainment its an ideal spot and a bit nearer to most of the show  

Ground not to bad but if it did rain it might be a bit soft :roll:  still as Jedi says its going to be sunny we can but hope :lol: been nice today but there is a cold wind blowing.

Gates will be open from 9am to 9pm tomorrow Friday so do please try to arrive within those times.

If you are not going to make it please let me know on 0753 863 6122

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow have a safe trip here

Jacquie John & Clive


----------



## Jezport

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are now at Newark  and are parked in the Main Ring not the Newark Ring as on the map :roll:
> 
> Jacquie John & Clive


Thats a good pitch  we will be leaving Leeds after school, see you tomorrow.


----------



## ched999uk

That looks a good position. See you tomorrow afternoon. Weather forecast looks good


----------



## UncleNorm

And the sun shines on...

It's been a glorious weekend so far, early morning fog on Friday, Saturday, followed by beautiful sunshine. Today, no fog, just pure sunshine. Our solar panel put our batteries back to 100% by 11.00am.


----------



## clive1821

A BIG thank you for all of you who came to surport Jac, John and me, so many of you to name... we hope you all enjoyed the show and do hope we'll see you again..... Event Developments have also given us an award, for MHF having the largest club attendence...  

Looking forward to seeing you all again....


----------



## jedi

Great weekend and glorious weather. Away early this morning on route to Dover so didn't get a chance to say cheerio. So cheerio  

At present at services at Stansted - great bit of kit these faculty x antennae, loads of BT Openzone's to log onto from car park.

Jed


----------



## WingPete

*Weather Made It*

What a great weekend venue. The weather was remarkabloe and so were the crowds. Good place to be for try out of new van.
Thanks to knowledgable types coming to my aid, when attemtping to sus out the workings of the fridge/freezer. 
Its better when the draught covers are removered !
Looking forward to next outing.
Whats worth going to next weekend ?


----------



## alandsue

Many thanks to Jac, John and Clive for a fantastic weekend. 


Regards

alandsue (now with new fridge vent)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We also wanted to say thanks to Jacqueline , John and Clive for organising this, myself and Suzy really enjoyed the whole weekend and we met some very nice fellow MHF members.

CHEERS


----------



## Happycampers

Thanks to Jac, John & Clive, 
It was a great weekend and it was nice of you to pre book the weather 8) :wink: .

Nice pitches aswell

Nigel & Ann


----------



## amydan

Thanks to all great weekend good pitches and the Grumbleweeds were fantastic.


----------



## wakk44

Really enjoyed the weekend,meeting old friends and making a few new ones.

The weather was brilliant and the show seems to be getting bigger and better,there was lots of day visitors and quite a few sold signs in motorhomes.

The new position was handy with easy access to the show and it was good to see MHF retain the trophy for group with best attendance.  



ps met rosalan at Brownhills on the way home,thankfully the most expensive item either of us purchased was a meal in the restaurant. 

editps forgot to thank Jackie and Clive for their hard work.


----------



## rosalan

Thanks Clive and the terrorists (parents) for getting us out of bed to attend this venue, where sun and frost vied to make a great weekend. 
To my neighbours to 'Auntie' and 'Uncle' and all who made the time fly by, thank you but a special thank you for all those big hugs as we left.
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## Jezport

It was really nice to catch up with old friends and I also padded my order book out with a few orders for awning rooms so it was well worth attending.


----------



## Briarose

Just to add, I would have loved to be there camping. Popped in to see Sue for a cup Saturday afternoon.

Just hope none of you purchased any perfume from that big stall :wink: 

Personally quite disappointed to see things like that at a MH show.


----------



## JimM

Thats us back home via a visit to Blue Bonnet`s new place 
(<30 miles from Newark) only down side got tied up in that hold up on the A1 stuck for over 1+ hour`s.
So we diverted for a meal got back about 10pm.
Thanks to Al & Sue George & Angie for the laughs last night 

Also thank you to John, Jaq, & Clive for organising the sun. :lol:


----------



## voltar

What a great weekend that turned out to be,it was great to be with old friends,and making new ones could not fault the weather Voltar


----------



## Sonesta

Great weekend and the lovely weather helped to make it even more enjoyable. So nice when you can sit outside all day chatting to like minded people.

Nice to meet up with so many friendly faces again plus new ones too and I am looking forward to the next one now. 

Thank you Jacquie, John & Clive for marshslling for us all and a special thank you Clive for all your useful info re the Oyster Mobile Internet. It's reassuring to know you are there to help us if we encounter any problems using it. 

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

A HUGE thankyou to Clive and John and Jac for enabling us to enjoy a truly brilliant weekend at Newark. Yes the weather was extremely kind to us, but we always enjoy such fine company among the attendees. Thanks to all who qualify!! :roll: :wink: See you again at Peterborough!!


----------



## LadyJ

John and I would like to thank you ALL for coming to Newark, wasn't it a great weekend best time we have had at Newark for this time of year and what a nice bunch you all were  we hope to see you all at future rallys soon


Jac & John


----------



## janet1

*Thanks For Newark!*

Just to say this was our first MHF rally at newark and we really enjoyed it. Everyone was so welcoming and friendly. We will certainly be looking forward to joining future rallies. We loved the Grumbleweeds evening - laughed until we nearly..... !! 
Just got home this pm via 4 nights at Robin Hoods bay - weather has been brill.

Now off on Monday to Devon to have our propane bottles exchanged for LPG. We found the gas company on the MHF site (also our van insurance) and the fitting was much cheaper than Brownhills.

MHF has saved us approx £500 so far.

Thanks folks!


----------



## ched999uk

Thanks to Jac, John & Clive.
We have just returned from the Blue Dolphin (Haven) park just south of Robin Hood Bay at Gisthorpe Bay. Looks like North Yorkshire was a popular post show venue.


----------

